# Anyone going away for Christmas / New Year?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just wondered what everyone was doing. We pondered the idea of flying off to the sun, then considered taking the van to Brittany, then Scotland and now so far we have just booked 5 days on a CL in the Lake district for Christmas from the 23rd to the 28th. will probably just wing it after that, maybe do some wilding up there.

Cant say Im excited about it really, last year we did the Isle of Wight and the whole of the south coast from Hampshire to Cornwall including 5 days snowed in at Stratford upon Avon on the way home. Had a great time. 

Where you all off to then? Maybe Ill get some inspiration or enthusiasm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Not flown in an Airplane for years and thought......!

Cap Verde
Cyprus 


Then thought motorhome and freedom

So off Skiing, somewhere.

TM


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Ten day forcast for Alicante looks not much warmer at night than here. Not worth going anywhere in Europe for sun. My lad in Phoenix might take in boarders as 80 F yesterday. Mind you he has a few pit bulls and a staffy.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hogmanay Rally at Kelso in the Scottish Borders along with 10 or so other members from here.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

dikyenfo said:


> Ten day forcast for Alicante looks not much warmer at night than here. Not worth going anywhere in Europe for sun. My lad in Phoenix might take in boarders as 80 F yesterday. Mind you he has a few pit bulls and a staffy.


Phoenix?>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I did some work in Phoenix once and it was the hottest place I have ever been on earth. IT was July / August mind. Anyway its a bit far in the van.

Not fussed about it being warm really just dry and not too much snow would be good.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Xmas at home then going through the tunnel again for a week or so, will be spending two nights here (new years eve included) and the rest on Aires.

We have a thing about walking Ramparts so will likely get to Bergues, Gravelines and maybe Ypres again, but who knows!


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

We are heading off to Nice in the MH with the Toad throught the tunnel on 21st back on the 3rd should be a great trip with various different weather conditions to look forward too


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nice*



tattytony said:


> We are heading off to Nice in the MH with the Toad throught the tunnel on 21st back on the 3rd should be a great trip with various different weather conditions to look forward too


Nice!

Where are you staying?

TM


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Nice*



teemyob said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> > We are heading off to Nice in the MH with the Toad throught the tunnel on 21st back on the 3rd should be a great trip with various different weather conditions to look forward too
> ...


Camping La Vieille Ferme


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

off to roma and napoli in the van on tuesday


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if it counts as going away, since we've been on the road since May now, but we are between Thessaloniki and Athens and heading south to spend Christmas, hopefully, somewhere with a touch of warmth. Though it was -6 here last night (up a mountain) and our pipes froze!

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wow it all sounds great.

I would like to go further afield but I just dont know how long off we will have. I know it sounds daft but thats what my life is like. We will have 2 weeks minimum but for me thats not long enough really to go abroad. I dont particularly like long journeys in the van and like to take my time. Might venture up to the Isle of Arran or somewhere if I get board of the lakes.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Warmer suits me*

Am asthmatic, so always get away to warmer climes for this time of year. 
This year it is 4 weeks in Paphos, Cyprus. Nice 5 * hotel.

Last year it was Phoenix.. Warm 70 f, just right for riding a motorbike, until I came off !!


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Cologne


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> off to roma and napoli in the van on tuesday


Nice would be Nice, but Palermo even better!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Nice*



tattytony said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > tattytony said:
> ...


Often Fancied trying this place

Have you been before?

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Getting made redundant on tuesday and heading for denia on saturday. The high's and lows of life :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Getting made redundant on tuesday and heading for denia on saturday. The high's and lows of life :lol:


Was in Javea twice this year. Amazing how much warmer it is there than a few miles inland or along the coast.

Enjoy the redundancy

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

where did you stay??


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Nice*



teemyob said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Going here as we have not been before but did stay not too far away last year was great


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Nice*



tattytony said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > tattytony said:
> ...


Have a good time.

Let us know how you go one please?

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone going to Brittany?

That was one of our choices. Just wonder what it will be like.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Skar - you're staying at La Fontaine des Clercs on New Years Eve.
Is there anywhere near the Camp for a decent NYE meal?


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Booked into Kippford, Dumfries & Galloway from New Years Eve, if we get there watching the forecasts 8O  

Stewart


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Off on our annual trip to the Highlands - about 10 miles south of Aviemore for a house party with 12 friends and six kids - looking forward to lots of snowball fights and sledging.

Not in the motorhome - tho may take it as it would probably be warmer than the house :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Milly


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We are having 3 nights outside my parents house nr Skipton, another round of remoddling at their place has resulted in 1 more dressing room and 1 less bedroom. Not good for all the kids coming, plus partners and kids.

Free electric hookup though, woop woop.

We are looking forward to it, I have to hide a new bike in the MH though and get it there without daughter seeing it.

Ben


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Booked 24th - 27th at Lady Margrets Park CC site North Wales. Weather permitting :wink: :wink: 



Trevor


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Skar - I would also be interested to know if there is a restaurant near 'Camping la Fontaine des Clercs ' for a New Years Eve meal? I fancy going over to France for a few days but I need a good restaurant to tempt the other half.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm off to an RAF base in Lincolnshire over Christmas.

Its where I work  

Can't complain though, had Christmas in Germany last year in the van.  

Pete


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Off to Benidorm for a month and then to Portugal - Staying at Vilasol in Benidorm-leave via tunnel yjis Sunday


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We are booked on Dolbeare site near Plymouth for Christmas and New Year, hopefully it will be good. Hopefully off to France in Feb.


----------

